# Creations HandBag



## Briannee

Going to add one to my bags collection. Which color is the best (Leather brown/Camel/Magnolia)?
Anyone hv it and do you think it is worth buying?


----------



## shopaholicious

All three colors are gorgeous.  Perhaps choose the one that compliments your wardrobe the best. I have an older version, may be bigger in size.  It is well crafted and goes well with multiple styles. You can add a longer strap for crossbody wear.  The closure is easy to use and very secure.  Look forward to your reveal!


----------



## Briannee

shopaholicious said:


> All three colors are gorgeous.  Perhaps choose the one that compliments your wardrobe the best. I have an older version, may be bigger in size.  It is well crafted and goes well with multiple styles. You can add a longer strap for crossbody wear.  The closure is easy to use and very secure.  Look forward to your reveal!



Thanks! What color is yours?


----------



## shopaholicious

Black with silver hardware.   The shoulder strap ring connection is different, and the proportion of flap is different from the current design.

See more photos:





						Ferragamo's Grace Kelly bag
					

ohh i love the Classic with the bow detail. must have! didn't see it at the boutique this past week. plus it looks like it's Saffiano leather :heart:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Briannee

shopaholicious said:


> Black with silver hardware.   The shoulder strap ring connection is different, and the proportion of flap is different from the current design.
> 
> See more photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo's Grace Kelly bag
> 
> 
> ohh i love the Classic with the bow detail. must have! didn't see it at the boutique this past week. plus it looks like it's Saffiano leather :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



wow, it is classy and gorgeous. I had thought to have the black one but most of my black is in black


----------



## shopaholicious

Briannee said:


> wow, it is classy and gorgeous. I had thought to have the black one but most of my black is in black



Thank you! It happens to be my only black bag.


----------



## Mushroomcloset

I’m a fan of this line of top handle bags. Honestly I don’t have a favorite given that I’ve gotten multiple of them.
If you’re more of a jeans and white tops outfit and would wear the bag daily then black/beige is the most versatile.
Black is sold out very fast also ! Great if you can get your hands on one.
Camel is gorgeous but wouldn’t carry it daily as the color is too conspicuous
There is big problem with White when I had it, the gold hardware color would bleed into the white leather so you’d see yellowing on the flap!!! not sure if they made any improvements to fix that.


----------



## thewave1969

Mushroomcloset said:


> I’m a fan of this line of top handle bags. Honestly I don’t have a favorite given that I’ve gotten multiple of them.
> If you’re more of a jeans and white tops outfit and would wear the bag daily then black/beige is the most versatile.
> Black is sold out very fast also ! Great if you can get your hands on one.
> Camel is gorgeous but wouldn’t carry it daily as the color is too conspicuous
> There is big problem with White when I had it, the gold hardware color would bleed into the white leather so you’d see yellowing on the flap!!! not sure if they made any improvements to fix that.
> View attachment 5388850
> View attachment 5388851
> View attachment 5388852
> View attachment 5388853
> View attachment 5388857


These are fab!


----------

